# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Edger Sentitelli LE9000

## optci-relate

Hello All,

I am new to this forum and  have read the solutions that some of you posted in the past. Very helpful. Thanks for sharing.

I have a little problem with my edger and hoping that some of you may be able to guide me if you had encountered this issue in the past.

I had purchased the Senitellelli edger LE9000 from VSI. I am not good at all with edging and working with the edger. It is a little over a year, so the manufacture warranty is no longer available. Lately I had problem with my tracer and I was able to clear it and get it worked again. The edger works fine now, doesn't give me any error. However, it tends to ask for a big blank size when it comes to edging. After all calculation, the edger said the minimum blank size should be 59, I even used the 68 blank size, set Passive Mode just so I can move the place that I block the lens, the edger/feeler still doesn't touch the lens (meaning I need bigger blank size). It doesn't make sense to me. I am not sure how to fix this or I am missing some knowledge here. I have tried many jobs and same problem. Please help me out.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Stephen Santinelli

It sounds like the feeler arm height is not correct. Here is an article on how to adjust it: How do I adjust the feeler arm height? 

Best_Steve

----------


## optci-relate

> It sounds like the feeler arm height is not correct. Here is an article on how to adjust it: How do I adjust the feeler arm height? 
> 
> Best_Steve


Hi Steve,

I truthly appreciate your reply. While calibarting, the feeler made the sluggish sound when move to the left or the right, but it finished. But the lenses now are cut too small. Tried calibrating a couple time (SMU and lenses size), don't know how to fix. Could you please provide some guidance. 

Thank you.
Cindy.

----------


## Stephen Santinelli

> Hi Steve,
> 
> I truthly appreciate your reply. While calibarting, the feeler made the sluggish sound when move to the left or the right, but it finished. But the lenses now are cut too small. Tried calibrating a couple time (SMU and lenses size), don't know how to fix. Could you please provide some guidance. 
> 
> Thank you.
> Cindy.


LMU calibration should not change the size of the lens?? If your lenses are small you must first confirm the tracer is calibrated. Once the tracer is calibrated then you should adjust your size. I'm concerned with the sluggish sound and the LMU can become messed up if not maintained properly.  

If calibrating the tracer doesn't help with the lens size, I suggest you call our tech support 800-644-3343, so that we can ask more questions.

Best_Steve

----------


## optci-relate

> LMU calibration should not change the size of the lens?? If your lenses are small you must first confirm the tracer is calibrated. Once the tracer is calibrated then you should adjust your size. I'm concerned with the sluggish sound and the LMU can become messed up if not maintained properly.  
> 
> If calibrating the tracer doesn't help with the lens size, I suggest you call our tech support 800-644-3343, so that we can ask more questions.
> 
> Best_Steve


Will do.

Thanks again.
Cindy.

----------

